# New to reloading.. (help)



## John1492 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello all,
First time posting with you... I am just getting started with reloading and I have a question that maybe some of you can help with.. I would like to load .380 auto and 9mm and maybe a small amount of .38 spec. A friend gave me 500 9mm bullets, 92gr- 356diam. my question is, can I use these same bullets in a .380 and or .38 spec ?

Thanks, John


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What type and brand of bullets are they? If they are lead or some type of plated bullet like Berry's or Rainier they should be fine to use in the 380 and 9mm. If they are a jacketed bullet, I wouldn't use them in any of the three calibers that you mentioned. I believe that .356 jacketed bullets were meant for use in 38 super ammo. .356 bullets are too small to use in a 38 special. The 38 special used .358 bullets.

BTW Welcome to Nodakoutdoors


----------



## John1492 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you Wildcat I will have to get out my micrometer and do some checking... Thanks for the welcome and the help.. John


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You can in a pinch but it is doubtfull you would get anything resembling accuracy out of them. . 356 is meant for the .380 /9mm class calibers. .358 is what is really needed for the 38/357.


----------

